#kubuntu-council 2018-04-30
<valorie> hello all, so nice to be back in IRC
<valorie> dunno what the problem with the wireless was at LFNW, but it was *crap*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Only for you. :P
<valorie> and I forgot to install telegram before leaving
<valorie> well, once I got a wire, it was fine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, it was an exciting weekend.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Right.
<valorie> and what are you doing awake?
<valorie> it was great, and it also feels great to be back home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Well if I'm awake, I'm not sleeping. :P
<valorie> right, so.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-beaver.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Forget him.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah. They enjoy spreading FUD.
<valorie> imo negative feedback is information
<valorie> so I intend to read it all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yeah, via getting linked on distrowatch
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we got a good review once = assume he is good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I just remembered, I had a conversation with Valorie in person about this, but I wanted to pitch it to give people who matter the opportunity to yell loudly. … Within the next week or two, I want to prepare a list of all of KDE 4 that we can get removed from the archive. Of course, we can talk about specific packages, but I'd like a (preferably GPG-signed) signoff from Rik, Valorie, myself, and Nate before going forward
<IrcsomeBot> with it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Bah.
<valorie> gpg-signed
<valorie> gah
<valorie> I hate you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk What are your thoughts specifically?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that I need 🍻
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Indeed. :)
<valorie> tsimonq2: wxl: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqeKeRXssKqbK4XHqLYrctQ
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, right.
<valorie> just in case you're regretting a talk you didn't see
<valorie> I'm chatting in a PM with  Brian from Riesling (the guy I was talking with before we started the key-signing madness)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<valorie> talking him into trying konversation
<valorie> instead of the freenode webchat
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, flight is now starting its descent!
<valorie> damn, flight aware stopped showing me info
<valorie> piffle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Touched down.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This weekend went by waaaaaaaay too fast.
<valorie> have a great week, tsimonq2!
<valorie> it was great to spend a bit of time with ya
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same to you; it was such a great weekend. :)
<valorie> btw, do we have contact info for dedoimedo?
<valorie> because there is some excellent negative feedback in there
<valorie> I would like to see bug numbers though
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-01
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm now a licensed driver in the state of Wisconsin! \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> god help that state
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-02
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Upgraded to Cosmic last night. 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8g8wbn/kde_plasma_5125_bugfix_release_for_may/dybruyp/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Need to do a blog post later...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 what? how?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the cosmic repos exist. if @tsimonq2 upgraded last night he would have got zero updates though, and system would have still said bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so he is teasing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> uploads like base-files etc have only started today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and are still blocked from reaching -release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nooooo. :P
<valorie> thanks for all those uploads, acheronuk
<valorie> updating now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By the way, I sent an Ubuntu-release email last night while directly CCing Rik and Valorie, but we're converting all seeds to Git in one week's time unless someone speaks up for their flavor.
<valorie> I"m pro-git but then I'm doing none of that work
<wxl> it's pretty trivial fwiw but i'm sure the devs can handle that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Flavors have to do nothing, but some people have weird workflows.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and I heard they're working towards moving Launchpad itself to Git. \o/
<valorie> nice
<ricktimmis[m]> +1 on Git
<valorie> updates are working perfectly, acheronuk
<acheronuk> kool. I warned SRU team that they will be incoming for actual archive. I think maybe blog about both together when uploads are in -proposed for that so people can either (a) install from ppa if not a tester or (b) follow SRU validation guidelines to test from archive
<acheronuk> this evening a have a few visitors and am having a few drinks with them, so not going to try anything too technical :P
<valorie> I got the new shingles shot yesterday and am feeling .... almost sick
<valorie> might need a second cup of coffee
<acheronuk> valorie: urgh. my father got shingles, and I discovered via that I had not had chickenpox as a kid when I came out with that!
<acheronuk> not fun as an adult!
<valorie> I had shingles already *right next to my eye*
<valorie> never again, thankyouverymuch
<tsimonq2> What's that? O_o
<valorie> it is chickenpox virii that hide out in your nerves
<valorie> until they pounce
<valorie> horrible
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez.
<valorie> if you google for it, you will get the shot like doublequick
<acheronuk> yeah. it lies dormant until when you are a bit older, and your immune system isn't as great as it once was, it comes back to bite
<valorie> it was so painful
<acheronuk> but as valorie says as shingles it can effect nerves, so nastier that just being spotty
<valorie> and in a few people, the swelling goes away but the pain stays
<acheronuk> yep. my father took a very long time to get rid of the pain
<valorie> fortunately mine was little
<valorie> my dad had a huge one, all around his waist
<valorie> so wearing pants was torture
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I think that was before they had a shot
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-03
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk, +1 I have no problems with this
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, I know that is way old, Telegram  promoted me with an @
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no problem. all done and dusted anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Happy birthday Valorie. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x366) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e68ttotC/file_6439.jpg @valorie you need to visit!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, really? oooh. 🍰
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, nice
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> ahoneybun: if my son gets hired on at system76, that is for sure
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> you remember Thomas?
<ahoneybun> I heard about that.
<ahoneybun> I remember Thomas.
<tsimonq2> Oh yeaaaaah.
<tsimonq2> He applied?
<valorie> yes, right in front of you
<valorie> lol
<valorie> if you were sitting in the booth
<valorie> he'd be good for them IMO and they would be good for him
<valorie> we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He applied?
<valorie> he gave Em his CV
<valorie> dunno if there is an application form or so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah got it.
<valorie> It would be great to have an excuse to visit Colorado again
<valorie> and I have some friends in Denver as well
<tsimonq2> I think I have some family in Denver.
<tsimonq2> iirc my dad's half brother has an uncle or something there.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You got a friend in Denver for sure valorie ;_
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I mean, people besides YOU, silly!
<valorie> so ahoneybun, did I hear you are coming to SeaGL?
<valorie> now that I've recovered from LFNW
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of LFNW, I needed to take the day off of school today to just sleeeeeep all day. LFNW kicked my ass.
<tsimonq2> Especially with you morning people! lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/992134272038461441
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but we still don't know a cosmic 'what?' :/
<valorie> tsimonq2: I got a shingles shot on Monday so my ass was kicked as well
<valorie> better today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not the blog post I was hoping for!
<valorie> me either!
<valorie> CANIMAL is not cool enough
<acheronuk> I got excited when I saw my RSS ping a new blog entry from him!
<valorie> hopefully now that he's remembered where his blog is
<valorie> he'll use it!
<acheronuk> LOL
<tsimonq2> Steve Beattie is seriously awesome.
<tsimonq2> He found a bug in one of the patches for that kwallet-pam CVE.
<tsimonq2> Props to him.
 * valorie goes outside to get dirty and then go to bday dinner
<valorie> sequencing error, but whatcha gonna do?
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-04
<tsimonq2> I'll be away from a computer with no cell reception from Saturday morning to Sunday afternoon.
<acheronuk> With budgie and mate dropping i398 isos for 18.10, this brings it up for us again.
<acheronuk> *i386
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Funny enough, having a convo with Steve.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll send an email to ubuntu-release on Monday with some solid stats backing it up.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But the short of it is, I'd seriously consider dropping it.
<valorie> I dunno, the fact that others are dropping it makes me want it more
<valorie> plus we're finally getting testers
<valorie> even that one pair of guys at LFNW
<wxl> sounds like the upstream kernel is not supporting it for meltdown mitigations
<ahoneybun> valorie, I don't know yet. Let me get SELF under my belt lol. I saw our Sales guy looking at the talk so maybe it is one our roadmap to go to not sure yet.
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Tell Sri I say hi.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Tell Sri I say hi.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> grr IRC
<ahoneybun> He's not here right now.
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-06
<valorie> ok, enough of pounding my head against impenetrable mysteries
<valorie> instead I'll rake up cones and crap from the lawn
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi KC, just got an email from Mike this morning. The Kubuntu Focus is now shipping with 20.04, and they've just updated the KFocus website with all the details. So awesome that they're able to build their business on Kubuntu distro, very exciting. I'll be meeting with the team tomorrow,band will prepare a full report for the Council later this week.
<valorie> thank you for the update, @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> doing OK there?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *still doesn't like that project*
<valorie> how are you, @ahoneybun?
<valorie> I think you probably are not the target market for that laptop
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> me either, for that matter
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm good. Nope Mike is not a good person online.
<valorie> that's unfortunate
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Hi all, hope everyone is safe and healthy
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> I am in hospital since yesterday, had a coronary stenosis, they placed two stents
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Now I can breathe again
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> But good news, Covid-19 negative
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hi, hope you recover quickly :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That sounds spookily similar to valorie's scare the other day!
<valorie> but mine didn't turn out to be heart-related
<valorie> my pain is much better today (knock on wood)
<valorie> Mamarok: so glad they got that done in time!
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> I will have to come back for another round in six weeks on the other side. My problem is probably an effect of the extensive radiotherapy I had 24 years ago
<valorie> at least there is a way to mitigate
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-30
<valorie> found out today that I might have pericarditis; which should be easily treated
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Jikes, take care!
<valorie> so far so good, Mamarok
<valorie> taking potassium which I was low in
<valorie> giving back the "holter" I'm wearing right now, this afternoon
<valorie> little computer wired to 4 sensors glued on my chest
<Mamarok> I know that, my brother had that a few years ago
 * valorie goes off to get rid of it
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-01
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-focal.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<valorie> wow, he struggled to find anything to throw shade about
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo, that's a very good review from Dedoimedo, we've got to be happy with that 🥰
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-03
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ubuntu Studio 20.10 daily ISO now uses Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy, does it that is great news, I use US on another laptop for Music, its great, love the fact its moved to Plasma 😍
